# How to measure wheelbore/centerbore?



## HKSpeed (May 16, 2002)

I tried using the search (and found alot of valuable info), but I'm not exactly sure how to measure the centerbore/wheelbore on a set of wheels.
I noticed when I look at the bore of the wheel, the bore/hub opening is shaped like a conical seat lug bolt (the initial hole gets a few mm's narrower, then goes straight down at the same opening size). _Do measure the initial opening or measure where the hole gets a little bit smaller?_ I'm trying to determine what size hubcentric rings I need. Search has shown me my 96 GTI 4x100 is a 57mm. 
These are the wheels I'm looking to get the rings for: 








Any recommendations for places to buy hub rings? wheelprestige has 'em for $7.50 each, which seems kinda steep.


----------



## erick.s (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: How to measure wheelbore/centerbore? (HKSpeed)*

BUMP - I'd like to know too.


----------



## HKSpeed (May 16, 2002)

*Re: How to measure wheelbore/centerbore? (erick.s)*

i found out you need to measure the hole itself, not the opening part that tapers.
To use the conical lug bolt analogy, you measure where the threads of the bolt are, not any of the tapering part.


----------



## '89gli (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: How to measure wheelbore/centerbore? (erick.s)*

Measure the smaller part of the wheel bore. That part of the wheel has to be able to fit over the hub. Stock VW hubs are 57.1mm. Call the wheel manufacturer up and tell them that the wheels are going on a VW and they should know exactly what size rings you need.


----------

